# Fetal Heart Rate Doppler Detector جهاز قياس نبضات الجنين في بطن أمه



## فنى فنى (6 فبراير 2007)

الجهاز عباره عن راديو صغير يسمع دقات قلب الأم على بعمق محدد مما يساعد الطبيب على الإطمئنان على نبضات قلب الجنين.

وسعره يبدأ من 25 دولار أميركى 

http://www.retail-therapy.com/ProductDetails.aspx?CurrencyCode=GBP&RefPage=1&ProductCode=273


----------



## Biomedical (6 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا لك على المشاركة معنا في هذا المنتدى ، ولمن أراد المزيد عن هذا الموضوع فيمكنه زيارة الرابط التالي :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38374

تحياتي للجميع .


----------

